# Crocheted miniature persian rugs



## Ovenproofcorgi (Sep 27, 2016)

So, I've made quite a few of these. I made them as a place for my friends at work to put their cell phones so they don't vibrate on the desk and annoy the rest of us. What do you guys think?

http://imgur.com/a/DlTra


----------



## Ariel (Sep 27, 2016)

Your link doesn't work.


----------



## Ovenproofcorgi (Sep 27, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> Your link doesn't work.


So sorry! Fixed it. Didn't realize it was an L instead of an i


----------



## escorial (Sep 28, 2016)

cool work


----------



## Ariel (Sep 28, 2016)

Very cute!  Is that double crotchet?


----------



## Ovenproofcorgi (Sep 28, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> Very cute!  Is that double crotchet?


I believe I did a half double stitch for those. The stitch isn't as loose as a double but is a larger stitch than a single.


----------



## PiP (Sep 28, 2016)

What a good idea! Perhaps matching coasters? I used to crochet and made some circular mats among other things.


----------



## Ovenproofcorgi (Sep 28, 2016)

PiP said:


> What a good idea! Perhaps matching coasters? I used to crochet and made some circular mats among other things.


I've thought about making round ones that have the tassels too lol


----------



## PiP (Sep 28, 2016)

Ovenproofcorgi said:


> I've thought about making round ones that have the tassels too lol



Tassels :cookie::icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Penny090 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cool idea! I could probably do with one of those


----------

